# Hello everyone!



## ZooMama (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi there! New girl in town! I foster pups for a local mixed breed rescue. Recently our rescue saved 9 dogs from a puppy mill. Upon having one of the dogs vetted, a sweet 3yo Havanese, it was discovered she was pregnant. My family is adopting one of the sweet females from this litter. Her name is Harriet, or "Hattie" as we like to call her. She is about 12 weeks old. Things are going really well! Aside from some tearing, she seems really healthy. I never thought I'd fall in love with a toy breed, but she is spectacular! I cannot wait to share this experience with you all. I'm sure I will learn so much here!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ZooMama said:


> Hi there! New girl in town! I foster pups for a local mixed breed rescue. Recently our rescue saved 9 dogs from a puppy mill. Upon having one of the dogs vetted, a sweet 3yo Havanese, it was discovered she was pregnant. My family is adopting one of the sweet females from this litter. Her name is Harriet, or "Hattie" as we like to call her. She is about 12 weeks old. Things are going really well! Aside from some tearing, she seems really healthy. I never thought I'd fall in love with a toy breed, but she is spectacular! I cannot wait to share this experience with you all. I'm sure I will learn so much here!


She's absolutely adorable! But if I had to guess, I'd guess she is a Havanese/Cavalier cross. She really has a Cavalier face! Cavaliers are wonderful dogs too, so don't worry about it if that's what she is. It will be interesting to see how she develops as she matures.

In any case, welcome to the forum! You sure have a cutie there... glad you're enjoying her. Oh, and a forum rule is that we needs LOTS of pictures!!!


----------



## ZooMama (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks Karen! I was wondering if she might be "Cavanese". It will be interesting to watch her grow. In either case, she is wonderful with my children and other pets. Such a delight to be around. I hope to do some therapy dog or agility work with her too. Hattie and I will be learning lots together.
Anyone know any good trainers or places for puppy kindergarten in the central Ohio area?


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

That's so funny you said that Karen - when I was younger I had two cavaliers - one tri color and the other blenheim....Hattie's coloring and facial features are very similar to that of my tri-color Cavalier....she is totally gorgeous - more photos


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

Definitely part Cavalier. Those ears are a dead giveaway. Cute.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Welcome ZooMama and Hattie. She is a cute little one and who cares what she is, as she's adorable. Love the tricolor. It will be interesting to see how she looks as she matures. Best of luck to all of you.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome to this cutie! Great eyebrows Hattie has on her!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

ZooMama said:


> Thanks Karen! I was wondering if she might be "Cavanese". It will be interesting to watch her grow. In either case, she is wonderful with my children and other pets. Such a delight to be around. I hope to do some therapy dog or agility work with her too. Hattie and I will be learning lots together.
> Anyone know any good trainers or places for puppy kindergarten in the central Ohio area?


pm me with your zip code. Welcome.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome! What a total doll you have there! Looking forward to watching her grow!! Sweet face and personality to match..what more could one want!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I actually LOVE Cavaliers, and would have seriously considered one, if it weren't for the health problems in the breed. I'm not a fan of designer crosses, but this is a case where a cross might be a very good thing! And it's not like you have to worry about getting bad traits from either side... other than the health issues of pure bred Cavs, there's nothing not to love. They are beautiful, sweet as can be, and extremely trainable.

If I were going to adopt, I'd love a cross like that!!!


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Karen - couldn't agree more - Hattie is one beautiful cross ... will be curious to see if over time, like other havs the colors change at all....


----------



## ZooMama (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Thanks for being so welcoming! I hope it's okay if we stay as members with a probable mix. 
I'm no breed expert by any means, but as an avid dog lover who loves to research, I've been thinking Cavalier from the moment I saw her markings and ears! So you've confirmed my thinking for sure. Not that it matters, we are a mutt-saving, mutt-loving household anyway! ;-)
Thanks again!


----------



## jemmax (Jan 3, 2012)

Zoomama - everyone is welcome here and Hattie is so gorgeous we will all love getting to know her more


----------



## ZooMama (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

*Hello everyone e*



jemmax said:


> Zoomama - everyone is welcome here and Hattie is so gorgeous we will all love getting to know her more


Ditto that. We love all dogs. It doesn't matter what their background is. So, once again, welcome to you and Hattie. Keep us posted on her progress


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

She is absolutely adorable! I saw her and thought the same thing. We are thrilled to have you and her here. Do you have pictures of the others in the litter?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ZooMama said:


> Thanks everyone! Thanks for being so welcoming! I hope it's okay if we stay as members with a probable mix.
> I'm no breed expert by any means, but as an avid dog lover who loves to research, I've been thinking Cavalier from the moment I saw her markings and ears! So you've confirmed my thinking for sure. Not that it matters, we are a mutt-saving, mutt-loving household anyway! ;-)
> Thanks again!


You are ABOLUTELY welcome here. We have a number of members with half Havs, maybe Havs or just "wanna Hav someday"!

Our only "rule" is to keep us supplied with PICTURES!!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Yea! We need more pictures! Those are the rules around here, ya know. :clap2: Welcome to the forum. I too love those eye brows.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Oh what a sweetie welcome!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Welcome!! She is very very cute!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

*:welcome: What a doll, hugs & kisses to you. :hug:*


----------



## ZooMama (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks everyone! 

Just to be sure I'm playing by the rules ;-) here is a photo of Hattie enjoying the snow this morning.


----------



## ZooMama (Mar 24, 2013)

And a cropped photo of her only sibling I have seen. A sister named Penelope


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

did Hattie turn into a snowball?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ZooMama said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Just to be sure I'm playing by the rules ;-) here is a photo of Hattie enjoying the snow this morning.


Awww, what a sweet girl!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ZooMama said:


> And a cropped photo of her only sibling I have seen. A sister named Penelope


That one actually has a more Hav-shaped face. But they are BOTH absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Well she is totally adorable! Welcome to the forum!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZooMama (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks again! And yes, she was definitely a snowball! I think she brought in more snow than my Border Collie mix.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ZooMama said:


> Thanks again! And yes, she was definitely a snowball! I think she brought in more snow than my Border Collie mix.


Well, THAT is definitely her Havanese genes... They are sponges! Cavaliers, as Spaniels, have a little more oil in their coats, so are a bit more water repellent.


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

WELCOME! Such a cutie -- and I love the eyebrows!!!!


----------



## Ewokpup (Nov 3, 2012)

adorable! 
Do you (or the rescue group) have any pics of the mom dog? You said she was havanese, so maybe the dad was the cavalier. But from your second picture it looks like she is part Snowman. :smow:


----------



## ZooMama (Mar 24, 2013)

Here is her Mama's Petfinder photo:
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/25072105?photo_view=1


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

After seeing the pic of Mom, we know that Dad is the Cavalier. I wonder if Hattie's tricolor will fade out as most of the Havs do or if she'll keep it due to her Cavalier genes. It will be interesting to watch. She's a cutie for sure.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Very Cute little girl! Welcome to the forum :welcome: I can't wait to see her grow up but keep her a puppy as long as you can


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ZooMama said:


> Here is her Mama's Petfinder photo:
> http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/25072105?photo_view=1


What a cute girl! It looks to me like she was bred twice, and there wer two dads involved in this litter... A (probably) Hav dad responsible for the B&W pups, and a (probably) Cavalier dad responsible for the rest.


----------

